# Found my Uber Annual Summary, listing how many "online miles" I drove in 2019. Does Lyft have such a summary too?



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

I've found my Lyft list of rides given, listed by day. You have to click on a separate file to open each day and find how many miles you drove on each of the six rides you gave that day. But that's only for the miles with the passenger actually in the car. And I'd have to click on 365 different files to get the total for the year. Ugh.

I've heard rumors that Lyft has a file on my account somewhere, one page long, that simply lists how many "online miles" I drove in 2019. But I haven't found it yet. "Online Miles" apparently means how many miles I drove with the Lyft Driver app on. Including driving with a passenger in the car, plus miles I drove to pick up the passenger, plus miles I drove while seeking a ping (driving to a large residential neighborhood or industrial area or etc.).

Does anyone know how to find and access that shortie file in my Lyft account? It's got me beat so far.

Thanks all!


----------



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

Well, hesh mah mouf. Found the Lyft equivalent of the Yearly Summary, on the phone's Driver App.

Damn, those folks (Lyft and Uber) hide it well.


----------

